# Removing Excess Silicone On Exterior.



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello all.
Any suggestions on how to remove the excess sicilone caulking on the exterior. Like around the lights and the trim, etc.
Here in New Mexico the wind blows a lot of sand and maybe 2 weeks after washing I can see every spot when the workers slopped on the silicone.
I'm glad they used a lot of it but should have neatly cleaned off the excess. In some spots it extends on the fiberglass 1/2 to 3/4".
Any help would be appreciated.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Try some goo-gone, you may want to re-wax those areas too.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lots of elbow grease and a Pink Pearl.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

CamperAndy, Gotta ask -what is a Pink Pearl ??????


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

qgallo said:


> CamperAndy, Gotta ask -what is a Pink Pearl ??????
> [snapback]48551[/snapback]​


It is one of those big pink erasers, mostly for grade schoolers but old school draftsmen use them some times also.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

OK, I may have to try that. Mine also has a lot of silicone on it . Not just around where it should be , but like someone had a little on their finger and didnt have a rag so they just used the CAMPER !!!!!!


----------

